# Cattleya mossiae semialba flamea ‘SUPERNOVA’



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 9, 2021)

One of my best flameas in my collection with 4 flowers and 4 buds… I named her SUPERNOVA because it looks like an explosion… huge at 7 inches!


----------



## abax (Jun 9, 2021)

Now that's a 10 on the floor scale. Very distinctive.


----------



## terryros (Jun 9, 2021)

Incredible, Leslie. How do you decide when pincelada becomes flamea?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 9, 2021)

terryros said:


> Incredible, Leslie. How do you decide when pincelada becomes flamea?


Pincelada is mini flecks, like a tiny stroke of a paintbrush. Flamea is broad bold stripes or more.


----------



## h_mossy (Jun 10, 2021)

Love the color on the tips; very defined.


----------



## monocotman (Jun 10, 2021)

Wow that is perfection! Wonderful clone!
David


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 10, 2021)

oh, my!


----------



## Guldal (Jun 10, 2021)

I bow in silent awe and admiration!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jun 10, 2021)

Wow, your flamea collection is excellent. This is one of quote a few you have shown us.


----------



## southernbelle (Jun 10, 2021)

Pitter patter goes my heart. Stunning. I can’t imagine the impact it’s size has in person.


----------



## tomp (Jun 10, 2021)

Leslie, stunning as usual! 
Someday post a photo of one of your “dogs”. Just so we know…
On second thought you probably don’t harbor dogs in your collection.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 10, 2021)

tomp said:


> Leslie, stunning as usual!
> Someday post a photo of one of your “dogs”. Just so we know…
> On second thought you probably don’t harbor dogs in your collection.


Yes, post your dog catt.


----------



## NEslipper (Jun 10, 2021)

Beautiful! The flowers look big too. Who did the breeding?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 11, 2021)

I bought as seedling from a hobbyist in US who thinks he got from Armando Mantellini. I suspect it’s a ‘Featherstone’ x sib.


----------



## PeteM (Jun 11, 2021)

Thanks for sharing, stunning. What great luck producing this flower from a seedling. I love the name.


----------



## Greenpaph (Jun 11, 2021)

Excellent presentation! Have you shown it for judging?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 12, 2021)

Greenpaph said:


> Excellent presentation! Have you shown it for judging?


Unfortunately our first judging since COVID starts July 17th, about 6 weeks from now. The flowers won’t be in prime then, or have withered from the heat and low humidity.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 12, 2021)

Here’s SUPERNOVA (as a Diva) during sunset tonight:


----------



## terryros (Jun 12, 2021)

I have periodically wondered how many fantastic orchids never got judged just because they never bloomed at the right time for a convenient judging!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 12, 2021)

terryros said:


> I have periodically wondered how many fantastic orchids never got judged just because they never bloomed at the right time for a convenient judging!


I can say at least 1/2 of my collection personally lol. Of the 250 cattleyas I have, maybe half is awardable but I could only show perhaps 10, and I think 6 were awarded. Same for my Paphs.


----------



## NEslipper (Jun 12, 2021)

Absolutely stunning display! If I can get mine to bloom even half as nice in the next few years I will be happy. Congrats!


----------



## monocotman (Jun 12, 2021)

I am just in awe. Stunning clone,
David


----------



## tomp (Jun 13, 2021)

Yeah it is sometimes a shame when plants peak at a time not convenient to judging. On the other hand there is more $ to buy more plants or a new greenhouse))


----------



## Vox (Jun 13, 2021)

Wow, really nice colour. Great shape for a mossiae. Never seen such a special beauty.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 13, 2021)

tomp said:


> Yeah it is sometimes a shame when plants peak at a time not convenient to judging. On the other hand there is more $ to buy more plants or a new greenhouse))


I think I need more space than plants


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 14, 2021)

I took a video today as flowers all open … let’s see it it uploads?


----------



## monocotman (Jun 14, 2021)

Not for me. Just like mine when I uploaded it. A triangle with a line through it.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 14, 2021)

monocotman said:


> Not for me. Just like mine when I uploaded it. A triangle with a line through it.


----------



## GuRu (Jun 15, 2021)

Leslie, I like it very much to see your beauties, even if I can't contribute much input here.......lovely.


----------



## GuRu (Jun 15, 2021)

Can't see your video either.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 15, 2021)

Finally all 8 flowers are open... I took the Diva out for glamour shots using the new Z Fold phone. Colors seem very saturated. Here is 'Supernova' in my balcony, late afternoon with reflected light from buildings:


----------



## monocotman (Jun 15, 2021)

Amazing! Well worth an award!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 15, 2021)

monocotman said:


> Amazing! Well worth an award!


Thanks David… unfortunately judging 4 weeks away… won’t be fresh then


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 17, 2021)

very nice quality video.
Why the little plastic bags?
I dont like the 'Z' phone pictures (but love the flower)- all the detail is lost esp in the lip and halos around the lip point to 'over processing'.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 17, 2021)

Some things are too good for judging, anyway.


----------



## OrchidAmy (Jun 17, 2021)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!!!! Fantastic!


----------



## h_mossy (Jun 18, 2021)

That's some real intense color. My camera would go nuts trying to get the hue right.


----------



## GuRu (Jun 18, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Thanks David… unfortunately judging 4 weeks away… won’t be fresh then



Leslie, why not judging your own plant. Lol


----------



## Guldal (Jun 19, 2021)

GuRu said:


> Leslie, why not judging your own plant.


Rudolf, don't tempt him! Caesar's wife and all that!
But, my God, what a lovely sight!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 28, 2021)

So the first flowers have started to fade. The heat and low humidity are not friends to flower longevity. So I decided to self and sib cross two of the last flowers to open. Fingers crossed …




Left flower is x sib (mossiae semialba flamea ‘Paz Lucia’). Should give all semialba flameas.

Right flower is x self, should give bigger flamea and better shape.


----------



## monocotman (Jun 28, 2021)

Fingers crossed that they take!
David


----------

